

Render the Mandelbrot Set in the Joyent Cloud with Node.js - franze
http://constantin.glez.de/blog/2011/05/how-render-mandelbrot-set-joyent-cloud-nodejs

======
binarymax
Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't fractal rendering a large blocking
operation? This looks cool but it seems to me that node is the wrong tool to
use for things like this. Is this a 'because I can' experiment and not geared
for practical use?

~~~
Hopka
Rendering each pixel is one large, blocking operation, so it can be
parallelized easily. But it's true that node is not the right tool because
node is good for minimizing I/O waits which you don't have while rendering
fractals. And (as far as I understand), node only runs in a single thread so
you'd have to set up multiple node instances to fully use a machine. Which
again wouldn't be geared for practical use.

~~~
zalez
Yes, this is a playful exercise for now. But the goal is to explore more of
Node's features and how they can add value to the service. I'm thinking of
some distributed caching, rendering, re-usal of pre-rendered pieces, etc.

Cheers, Constantin

